# Injecting IGF



## Sanisent (Jan 7, 2011)

So I've got 2 vials of IGF-1 R3, each 1000mg. I've got my 5ml of acid, and 30ml of Bacteriostatic water.

So I should take 1ml of the acid and let it run down the side of the vial of IGF, and swirl it (not shake) to get a good mix. So at that point I should put 8ml of BW in the vial for a 4:1 ratio of igf/aa to BW. Now I have 10ml of fluid in the vial. My question is, using 10ml needles how do I measure out Mcg doses? I want to inject 30mg bilaterally in each bicep and theres only like 4 notches on the 10ml syringe? Im a lil confused here.

Should I get an insulin pen, 28gauge? Currently only have these 10ml 22gauges here.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 7, 2011)

I dont think you have 10cc syringes....you will need slin pins


----------



## Db52280 (Jan 7, 2011)

That would be one big ass syringe... You need slin pins


----------



## Sanisent (Jan 7, 2011)

*EasyTouch Insulin Syringe 29 Gauge, 1cc, 1/2"*


will these work?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 7, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> *EasyTouch Insulin Syringe 29 Gauge, 1cc, 1/2"*
> 
> 
> will these work?



Yes


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> So I've got 2 vials of IGF-1 R3, each 1000mg. I've got my 5ml of acid, and 30ml of Bacteriostatic water.
> 
> So I should take 1ml of the acid and let it run down the side of the vial of IGF, and swirl it (not shake) to get a good mix. So at that point I should put 8ml of BW in the vial for a 4:1 ratio of igf/aa to BW. Now I have 10ml of fluid in the vial. My question is, using 10ml needles how do I measure out Mcg doses? I want to inject 30mg bilaterally in each bicep and theres only like 4 notches on the 10ml syringe? Im a lil confused here.
> 
> Should I get an insulin pen, 28gauge? Currently only have these 10ml 22gauges here.



First of all, I doubt you have 1 gram vials.  Secondly, you should be using distilled water and AA to reconstitute... then backloading with your BA water.  Lastly, as everyone is saying in here, you need slin pins.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 7, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> Lastly, as everyone is saying in here, you need slin pins.



Yep, don't know if this applies down in the U.S.A but here in Canada you can buy any type of pin OTC at any drug store.


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 8, 2011)

First I have always and also heard to store ur igf in aa only draw it up first then dilute with bw. Apparently if u store in bw it will mess up the molecular chains if the igf but it's ok to dilute with it right before inj. Next it's impossible to inj mcg in a 10cc syn. U def need insulin pen or a 1 cc syn and then for u it would be .6. If mixed properly 2cc aa only it would be .06 igf then .94 bw for 1 cc total. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sanisent (Jan 8, 2011)

muscle37 said:


> First I have always and also heard to store ur igf in aa only draw it up first then dilute with bw. Apparently if u store in bw it will mess up the molecular chains if the igf but it's ok to dilute with it right before inj. Next it's impossible to inj mcg in a 10cc syn. U def need insulin pen or a 1 cc syn and then for u it would be .6. If mixed properly 2cc aa only it would be .06 igf then .94 bw for 1 cc total. Hope that helps.



You mean .6 on the syringe? How can you measure .06 or .94 on a 1cc syringe?


----------



## Sanisent (Jan 8, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> First of all, I doubt you have 1 gram vials.  Secondly, you should be using distilled water and AA to reconstitute... then backloading with your BA water.  Lastly, as everyone is saying in here, you need slin pins.



The AA is only a .6 solution. Therefore 1ml of .6AA solution per 1mg of IGF should be accurate.

And yes, I mistyped there, I meant to say 1000mcg of IGF.


----------



## Sanisent (Jan 8, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Yep, don't know if this applies down in the U.S.A but here in Canada you can buy any type of pin OTC at any drug store.



Unfortunately most drug stores will require you to have a script for insulin.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 8, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Yep, don't know if this applies down in the U.S.A but here in Canada you can buy any type of pin OTC at any drug store.



I'm not 100% sure on the legalities of other pins, but slin pins are legal to posses.



Sanisent said:


> The AA is only a .6 solution. Therefore 1ml of .6AA solution per 1mg of IGF should be accurate.
> 
> And yes, I mistyped there, I meant to say 1000mcg of IGF.



If you have a .6 solution of AA then you only need to backload with BA water... my bad.



Sanisent said:


> Unfortunately most drug stores will require you to have a script for insulin.



Wrong.  Only humalog requires an RX.  Some places will ask for an rx, but you don't NEED one.


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 8, 2011)

This is how I always do it. U have a small vial with 1mg of igf or 1000 mcg. I take 2 cc of aa and let in roll down the side if the vial as u said. Now u have a final concentration of 1000mcg in 2 cc. With ur one cc syn or insulin pen u draw up .06 cc of igf yes it's a small amount but 60 mcg is a small amount. The rest which is .94 would be bw as a diluent since aa burns like a bee on roids. The one cc syn is broken down .1-1.0cc so u draw six tick lines up till the .1. It may be hard to find 1 cc syn as I work in the medical field so I have free access to whatever. Same idea with the slin pens though. Bottom line I wouldn't store it in bw and ya gotta use as small of a calibrated pen as possible to get it right. Good luck friend.


----------



## Sanisent (Jan 9, 2011)

muscle37 said:


> This is how I always do it. U have a small vial with 1mg of igf or 1000 mcg. I take 2 cc of aa and let in roll down the side if the vial as u said. Now u have a final concentration of 1000mcg in 2 cc. With ur one cc syn or insulin pen u draw up .06 cc of igf yes it's a small amount but 60 mcg is a small amount. The rest which is .94 would be bw as a diluent since aa burns like a bee on roids. The one cc syn is broken down .1-1.0cc so u draw six tick lines up till the .1. It may be hard to find 1 cc syn as I work in the medical field so I have free access to whatever. Same idea with the slin pens though. Bottom line I wouldn't store it in bw and ya gotta use as small of a calibrated pen as possible to get it right. Good luck friend.



I thought it was 1cc of aa per 1mg of IGF?

1cc=1mg I believe


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> I thought it was 1cc of aa per 1mg of IGF?
> 
> 1cc=1mg I believe


 

No. As with mixing any drug, the aa is just the solute for your IGF which is the solvent. In other words for lack of a better term its your preservative but you get no actual benefit from the aa its from the igf only. you realize aa is chemically vinegar? So no matter how much you put will only effect the final drug concentration. The less u put the higher the concentration the more u put the less the concentration will be. Most igf is supplied as a powder in a vial that will comfortable hold no more than 2cc of aa. which is why if u only want 60mcg that would be .06cc on a 1 cc syn bc the conc is high hence a small IGF just like in the medical field when mixing an intravenously push drug it doesnt matter how much saline you mix it with bc bottom line its the same amount of the actual drug is going to be administered.


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> I thought it was 1cc of aa per 1mg of IGF?
> 
> 1cc=1mg I believe


 
futhermore igf is supplied by most suplliers as 1mg in powder form. if u diluted it with 1cc only the units would be so small and the concentration so high it would be nearly impossible to find a pen that would allow you to draw up the desired amount of the IGf for each inj. you need at least 2cc of solute/aa to be able to draw up the selected amount accurately.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 11, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> *EasyTouch Insulin Syringe 29 Gauge, 1cc, 1/2"*
> 
> 
> will these work?


this is what im usng now for my IGF-1LR3. i pin it SubQ.

about mixing its math you have ot figure out. it should end up  being 0.7% AA (acidic acid/vinager) per ml .


----------



## TwisT (Jan 11, 2011)

add 3 ml to the vial then each .10 on the slin syringe will be 33.3mcg... lets not complicate things.

-T


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 11, 2011)

TwisT said:


> add 3 ml to the vial then each .10 on the slin syringe will be 33.3mcg... lets not complicate things.
> 
> -T



Yes u could put 3 cc, but let's be honest here twist...this guy has a lot more learning to do before he starts using igf as we would suggest if this was ass and not peptides. He hasn't got a clue. Not trying to be mean or offensive but it's true. Everyone is talking parts aa to parts igf which is dumb. Aa is what it is u can't change the percent of it or it becomes a new compound. It almost sounds like ur tryin to make it with vinegar and hopefully sterile water. Stuff is cheap and easy to find just but it bc I can promise u u likely won't be sterile and u will mess up the math of it all. Some of u guys have a lot of learning to do here when it comes to igf. I will acknowledge that it can be more complicated than aaa though.


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 11, 2011)

TwisT said:


> add 3 ml to the vial then each .10 on the slin syringe will be 33.3mcg... lets not complicate things.
> 
> -T



Good luck drawing up exactly 60mcg if u do it with 3cc aa. 2cc gives u an even tick line on ur syn to draw up too. 3cc would be like .18 and some change. Not sure for someone struggling with the math of of it all that this was the best advice. If the desired dose (60) is an even number and the total volume of the igf/aa is an even number(2cc) it will draw up exactly to a tick mark on the syn.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 11, 2011)

muscle37 said:


> First I have always and also heard to store ur igf in aa only draw it up first then dilute with bw. Apparently if u store in bw it will mess up the molecular chains if the igf but it's ok to dilute with it right before inj. Next it's impossible to inj mcg in a 10cc syn. U def need insulin pen or a 1 cc syn and then for u it would be .6. If mixed properly 2cc aa only it would be .06 igf then .94 bw for 1 cc total. Hope that helps.


no you want BAC water WITH a ratio of 0.7%AA IN IT and store it there. good for 1-2 years in fridge DONT FREEZ IT!


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 11, 2011)

blergs. said:


> no you want BAC water WITH a ratio of 0.7%AA IN IT and store it there. good for 1-2 years in fridge DONT FREEZ IT!



Wrong! There's so much bad advice going on here. Storing it that way goes against majority of the research I have done. Go to TheSage-Speaks and type in how to mix igf-1 lr3 and it spells everything out for u. Pay special attention to where it says mix in 2cc of aa and at time of the inj dilute with bac water or saline...sound familiar? Lol. To the guy i quoted u should maybe read too.


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 11, 2011)

On that website it can be found in the right column under health news.


----------



## damage (Mar 23, 2011)

good info in this thread.


----------



## Sanisent (Mar 23, 2011)

So far I've went through 2 vials of IGF. Great compound, good results. I'm stacking it with frag191 aswell, and MT-II. Gettin big.


----------



## damage (Mar 27, 2011)

Sanisent said:


> So far I've went through 2 vials of IGF. Great compound, good results. I'm stacking it with frag191 aswell, and MT-II. Gettin big.


 
would be nice if you could elaborate on your results.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 28, 2011)

blergs. said:


> this is what im usng now for my IGF-1LR3. i pin it SubQ.
> 
> about mixing its math you have ot figure out. it should end up  being 0.7% AA (acidic acid/vinager) per ml .



I thought Igf lr3 was supposed to be pinned IM and not sub-q??


----------



## Moneytoblow (Mar 28, 2011)

hill450 said:


> I thought Igf lr3 was supposed to be pinned IM and not sub-q??



Either one will work. IM is best though, right into the muscle just worked.


----------



## Nirvana (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally i found a thread that explains the BASICS of how to use this peptide.Great read and learned a lot. 
Looking to order some and contacted the proper sponsor, but just have a few questions if anybody is kind enough to respond:
1)Is keeping the powder in the freezer the proper way to store it? I've read it can stay in there for 2 years?
2)Does it go in the fridge after the aa is mixed in?
3)What's a good dose for fat lose?
4)How long can you run it for?
5)IM or sub-q?

Sorry for the elementary questions bros.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 31, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Finally i found a thread that explains the BASICS of how to use this peptide.Great read and learned a lot.
> Looking to order some and contacted the proper sponsor, but just have a few questions if anybody is kind enough to respond:
> 1)Is keeping the powder in the freezer the proper way to store it? I've read it can stay in there for 2 years?
> 2)Does it go in the fridge after the aa is mixed in?
> ...



Did your site not explain these basic questions?


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 1, 2011)

Howtobeyourownchemist.com

Haha, but for real I'm looking for some instructions too... What's the site?


----------



## Moneytoblow (Apr 1, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Finally i found a thread that explains the BASICS of how to use this peptide.Great read and learned a lot.
> Looking to order some and contacted the proper sponsor, but just have a few questions if anybody is kind enough to respond:
> 1)Is keeping the powder in the freezer the proper way to store it? I've read it can stay in there for 2 years?
> 2)Does it go in the fridge after the aa is mixed in?
> ...



1. You can keep it in the freezer, but avoid freeze-thawing cycles.
2. Yes
3. 30mcg bilaterally (60mcg total)
4. I'm not sure, theres a lot of conflicting info on that question, i would guess about 6months though.
5. IM


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 2, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> 1. You can keep it in the freezer, but avoid freeze-thawing cycles.
> 2. Yes
> 3. 30mcg bilaterally (60mcg total)
> 4. I'm not sure, theres a lot of conflicting info on that question, i would guess about 6months though.
> 5. IM



Thanks a lot Moneytoblow. Appreciate the help.
What else would you suggest stacking it with for optimal fat loss?


----------



## Moneytoblow (Apr 2, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Thanks a lot Moneytoblow. Appreciate the help.
> What else would you suggest stacking it with for optimal fat loss?



If you have money to blow, like myself, I would suggest hgh-frag 191.


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 2, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> If you have money to blow, like myself, I would suggest hgh-frag 191.



That's great info since our friendly sponsor is out IGF-1-lr3, i stocked on frag 176-191 in the meantime. Gonna start with that and as i continue my research, I've read that sermorelin is great to add to the experiment for fat loss?
Do you agree with this Moneytoblow or would you suggest sticking with IGF?


----------



## Thresh (Apr 3, 2011)

Just did my first injection of igf-1 DES. Doing 20/20. 

My first injection ever as well. Went flawless.


----------



## Rutz (Apr 3, 2011)

any immediate effects to note?


----------



## Moneytoblow (Apr 4, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> That's great info since our friendly sponsor is out IGF-1-lr3, i stocked on frag 176-191 in the meantime. Gonna start with that and as i continue my research, I've read that sermorelin is great to add to the experiment for fat loss?
> Do you agree with this Moneytoblow or would you suggest sticking with IGF?



I personally don't have any experience with Sermorelin, but from what I read it looks promising. I also sent you a PM.


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 4, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> I personally don't have any experience with Sermorelin, but from what I read it looks promising. I also sent you a PM.



Yup....got it.Thanks


----------



## Thresh (Apr 4, 2011)

Rutz said:


> any immediate effects to note?




I felt a little numbness about an hour after injection. This could be completely mental, like I said first injection ever so I was pretty freaked out on on edge for a bit. 

I believe with most injections you won't feel anything right away, goal of igf-1 compounds is to grow new muscle cells, so it might take months so really see results. If you read a lot you will see the benefits are amazing and the only side effect I could really find was possible intestine growth, this is why I'm doing a low dosage (20/20) into the muscle group I just worked out.

I also have some injuries/pains that I have had for some time. If these goal away then I will be able to push it more in the gym, would be 100% worth it. 

The cost is very low when you compare it to anything else as well. The entire kit and caboodle cost me under $100.


----------



## Rutz (Apr 4, 2011)

Im starting my DES cycle today, thats if my AA comes in like its supposed to. Do you plan on just pinning on lifting days? and how long are your on/off cycles going to be?


----------



## Thresh (Apr 4, 2011)

Rutz said:


> Im starting my DES cycle today, thats if my AA comes in like its supposed to. Do you plan on just pinning on lifting days? and how long are your on/off cycles going to be?



Im pinning as soon as possible after my workout. I pin the muscle group I just worked out.  I don't take days off of lifting, 7 days a week. 

Haven't planned that far out yet. I pinned yesterday and I'm going to wait a few days and just observe how, if any, reaction my body has. I'll be focusing my injections in my arms and shoulder area, this is where I have injuries. I'm not worried about my legs growing over a possible injury heal. 

So My workout is a 4 day cycle, arms us one of those days and shoulders and back is another, so I'll inject 2 out of 4 days. I may bump that up eventually to ED or EOD, I'm in no rush though.


----------



## Rutz (Apr 4, 2011)

That seems to be the general concensus with des as its fairly new to most, nothing really set in stone. See how the body reacts and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Thresh (Apr 4, 2011)

Rutz said:


> That seems to be the general concensus with des as its fairly new to most, nothing really set in stone. See how the body reacts and adjust accordingly.



Yeah, it's a research chemical, you are the lab rat, only go as far as you are willing.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 6, 2011)

I think someone should write up a sticky on how to prepare and dose IGF, as well as how to prepare and dose Melanotan.

Just like its up there with the HCG.

It would help alot of members.


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 6, 2011)

Ravager said:


> I think someone should write up a sticky on how to prepare and dose IGF, as well as how to prepare and dose Melanotan.
> 
> Just like its up there with the HCG.
> 
> It would help alot of members.



This would be great for all peptides.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 6, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> This would be great for all peptides.


 

Excellent thanks for that link.

Specifically how to make your own AA.

Is this what most people do?

I'd rather buy it pre-made and sterile if possible.


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 6, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Excellent thanks for that link.
> 
> Specifically how to make your own AA.
> 
> ...



You're welcome. I edited the link and made a post for it in case they want to make it a sticky.

I personally haven't made any AA yet, but the guide is there if anybody wants to.
I'm new to peptides, but I'm absorbing all the info i can find.


----------

